# Good Boy Delgado!



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado has struggled with dog reactivity for most of his life, exasperated by two dogs owned by neighbors who don't give any care towards their dogs behavior.

This weekend I got in some rabbit for the dogs that needed to be skinned so two nights in a row I've been outside working away at that and the dogs have been outside with me. The neighbors have been leaving their window open and you can hear their dogs howling and barking whenever they hear my dogs outside. Delgado huffed a few times but a quick 'leave it' had him returning to playing or roaming the yard. I was very happy to see that

Then the ultimate test came, the neighbor let out both dogs without warning. One comes charging right up to the fence and starts barking and scratching at it, the other is screaming bloody murder in the owners arms. Delgado after a few barks responds to my command to go inside and quietly and calmly walks inside without a backwards glance and I close the door and return to my work

The other two dogs are still carrying on even though mine are gone and the owner is screaming back at them to shut up and I'm just quietly minding my own business. Throughout the rest of the night I could hear her yelling almost constantly at them trying to scold them for barking because my dogs are quietly enjoying their yard but not a peep out of either of mine.

Hopefully this will continue to drive the nail home that their dogs need work and you can't put the entire blame on mine.

Delgado got extra treats for his good behavior


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Good boy, Delgado!
This story proves that serious consistent training works!

Two thumbs up to you Shanna. You should be very proud of yourself.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Good stuff!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This post is missing the best part: pics of this wonderful, mature minded boy! :wub:

Give him snout kisses for me!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Right on! 

Did you think of maybe giving him the rabbit to eat outside while the other dogs were being morons? That might have been the ultimate reward for him!

They are crazies, but I am quietly and happily munching on my snack!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> Right on!
> 
> Did you think of maybe giving him the rabbit to eat outside while the other dogs were being morons? That might have been the ultimate reward for him!
> 
> They are crazies, but I am quietly and happily munching on my snack!!!!


Yes he did get pieces often as a reward  His ball is higher value so he got to play fetch as well


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

Good job!!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Shanna - his ball is higher value than rabbit? OMG !!!! that is awesome!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Good stuff. Although I wouldn't count on anything "driving the point home" with neighbours like yours.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> This post is missing the best part: pics of this wonderful, mature minded boy! :wub:
> 
> Give him snout kisses for me!


Yep i couldn't agree more!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Well done Delgado!!


----------

